# Angeln türkei..!



## muraty (14. Juni 2010)

hallo an alle angelfreunde..
viele fragen ob man auch in der türkei angeln kann..ja man kan es..einfach fragen
_muraty_


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln türkei..!*

Pfui das stinkt hier aber nach Schleichwerbung/Eigenwerbung...


----------



## muraty (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln türkei..!*

besser so?


schrauber78 schrieb:


> Pfui das stinkt hier aber nach Schleichwerbung/Eigenwerbung...


----------



## Yoshi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln türkei..!*



muraty schrieb:


> hallo an alle angelfreunde..
> viele fragen ob man auch in der türkei angeln kann..ja man kan es..einfach fragen
> _muraty_




Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen ?!

P.S.: In Deutschland kann man glaub ich auch angeln..........


----------



## muraty (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln türkei..!*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen ?!
> 
> P.S.: In Deutschland kann man glaub ich auch angeln..........


wirklich?|bla:
hier im forum geht es um angeln in ausland..kukstu?


----------

